# Very Confused and Need Some Help



## Nikki77D (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey everyone! So i did a fish less cycle and i added 11 cichlids at once. Right away 2 of them were not very active and kept low to the ground, then the next day were on the ground, then the next day died.  so then everyone else was acting fine, until about 4 or 5 days later another one is lying on the ground, trying to swim but bumping into things. just yesterday that one was swimming and guarding its territory, and just acting normal, until today. *** been feeding high quality flake food and algae wafers. *** been testing my water everyday, the first day the ph was 7.5, now its 8, was the change in ph the cause maye? And my ammonia is 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 5

I have no idea why there not surviving! If anyone could help that would be great!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the losses. The latest problem fish- you said he was fine and now there is an issue. Was he feeding prior? Chlorine in the water? Any signs of aggression, nipped/torn fins, missing scales, etc?

Include your tank dimensions, stock(species/size/how long have you had them) so others can help you.


----------



## Nikki77D (Jun 1, 2013)

its a mbuna tank, 60 gal, 4 feet long. He was eating just fine, theres no chlorine, i use prime conditioner when water changing. Ther are no markings on him, and everyone gets along just fine so far. Theres the odd chase but so far no fish has gotten bitten or torn fins. And there all around the same size (about 3 inches). The one that is not doing good right now is a white top hara. I literally finished cycling my tank and just got them about a week ago. Im new to cichlids so im not sure whats going on.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What fish do you have


----------



## Nikki77D (Jun 1, 2013)

just a african mix, yellow lab, red zebra, electric blue, albino zebra. And an update: the hara is now gone  that was a really quick death. maybe just a bad batch from my lfs


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Did you ever get a reading on gH or kH? Did you buy that salt they were pushing? The assorted tanks are a poor choice. Often hybrids and recipes for disaster.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Could be the Red Zebras ????


----------



## Nikki77D (Jun 1, 2013)

im getting the kh and gh set soon, so il check that. and what about the red zebras?


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nikki77D said:


> im getting the kh and gh set soon, so il check that. and what about the red zebras?


From what I read on the forum,and species profile...that they are really aggressive.


----------



## Nikki77D (Jun 1, 2013)

i havent really seen much aggression, but il sure keep an eye on it. before the white top died it wasnt ale to keep its balance and was banging in to stuff, does that give any reason to why it dies?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Check out the Health/Illness section of the forum. Maybe search through some old posts, or start a new one.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

get pictures of the fish before death too. You may just not be seeing something that others will see. what temp is the tank? Any chance of faulty heater or something electrifying the water? Sounds like something chemical to me. I dont think I'd be feeding cichlids algae wafers either, just flakes and pellets, low protein.


----------



## Nikki77D (Jun 1, 2013)

i keep it at 25 c, and sorry i have no pictures, but if any other starts doing it il snap a few. i have cichlid pellets too. there aqueon cichlid pellets, is this okay?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

i will not comment on the above as other posters know their stuff. i'm chiming in to say that inmo 25c is way to low, i think you should have a temp of 28c-30c for mbuna.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

24c-29c is suitable with most hobbyists in the 25c-27c range.


----------



## NestoJR (Sep 13, 2012)

Update ? I was going to say its possible you're not seeing the aggression. Try watching from afar where they can't really notice and you might see whats really going on. I know when I get near the tank(s), they see me and act differently. But if I watch from around the corner or far away, I've seen some nasty aggression that wasn't happening when I was near.


----------



## Nikki77D (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone! So I've raised the temp and I've added an elongatus chewere and and replaced the johanni and so far no more have died! They all seem to have settled in and are very active. I have noticed they do act different when I'm not watching lol but not too much agression, the johanni seems to be taking dominance over some of the others but the agression seems to be spread out and no one is getting the brunt of it. Other than that everything seems to be working out now!


----------

